# chickenforum VS FB



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

*Greetings,
From my experience, I've decided to make a little thread why chickenforum is better than FB (Facebook)

Chickenforum: 
Get great answers from people
No cursing/inappropriate stuff
Very friendly
Cool smiles 
No annoying people
No spammers (e.g. Roses are red violets are blue I got clickbaited and so did you) SO ANNOYING!

FB:
No "good" answers from people
No likes
Cursing/inappropriate stuff
Sorta friendly
Not many smiles 
There are annoying people
Lots of spammers*
And that's why I'm heartbroken that FB is taking over.
If this had other topics too, I think it deserves to beat FB.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not to shoot you down but FB serves some people. Others, like us, not so much. We won't allow spam or inappropriate posts and stay on top of that. CF is more personal just because of its size. It allows us to get to know those that choose to visit here.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I don't do FB.I tried Twitter but couldn't get into it.When I found CF,I was immediately addicted and my day can't start without it.People from different parts of the world with one thing in common-poultry and we all love to talk chicken.


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

robin416 said:


> Not to shoot you down but FB serves some people. Others, like us, not so much. We won't allow spam or inappropriate posts and stay on top of that. CF is more personal just because of its size. It allows us to get to know those that choose to visit here.


Yeah. But it definitely doesn't serve me.
*Thank you all moderators for taking your time and making this forum better *


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> I don't do FB.I tried Twitter but couldn't get into it.When I found CF,I was immediately addicted and my day can't start without it.People from different parts of the world with one thing in common-poultry and we all love to talk chicken.


I tried quitting, but couldn't 
There are so many nice people here I'll miss them sooooo much!


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

@seminolewind @robin416 @chickenqueen *you guys are awesome! *


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You're buttering us because??? 

Moderators are not ogers. A good mod will not allow their personal feelings to interfere with another's differing views as long as those views are not a danger or inappropriate to the forum rules.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't do facebook either. I've found that if you get an answer, you're lucky. Seems to be most just want to say something about themselves. Maybe that's the point.

I personally like being on a forum that may be less than 1/2 million people, but we get to know eachother better, get more support, and people appreciate the responses. And the mods are not Nazi's, just chicken people who feel that most or all members can respect themselves and others.
Thanks for the compliments. I'd like to include that members make or break a forum and we have a great group here.


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

robin416 said:


> You're buttering us because???
> 
> Moderators are not ogers. A good mod will not allow their personal feelings to interfere with another's differing views as long as those views are not a danger or inappropriate to the forum rules.


For no reason. Just wanted to show my affection 

Mm.


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> I don't do facebook either. I've found that if you get an answer, you're lucky. Seems to be most just want to say something about themselves. Maybe that's the point.
> 
> I personally like being on a forum that may be less than 1/2 million people, but we get to know eachother better, get more support, and people appreciate the responses. And the mods are not Nazi's, just chicken people who feel that most or all members can respect themselves and others.
> Thanks for the compliments. I'd like to include that members make or break a forum and we have a great group here.


X2. I agree.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)




----------

